# Phottix Mitros+ Flash first impressions



## vlad (Nov 21, 2013)

Yesterday I received 2 Phottix Mitros+ flashes direct from Phottix in Hong Kong. I couldn't find much first-hand info on them before buying, so I was hesitant to take a chance, but in case somebody else is contemplating them or finding this thread through a search, let me report - these are the real deal.

I'm coming from a 580 II + PocketWizard Flex + AC3 setup. The setup has worked fine, but I would get so annoyed with carrying around the PW's, spare batteries for them, etc. The idea of having it all be built-in was just too tempting. Why didn't I just go for the 600EX? Well, the great thing about the PW setup is that it also let me trigger manual flashes or studio lights. In the case of my AlienBee, the PW AC9 even allowed remote power adjustment from the camera using the AC3. I wanted to keep this flexibility, and the Phottix system is compatible with their other, cheaper triggers.

I haven't done any extensive shooting yet, but I did test the following:
2 Mitros+ flashes
Odin transmitter
Strato II receiver

In a word - everything works as intended. I was able to get things up and running in a few minutes without using the manual. After a few initial stumbles (likely caused by not reading the manual), everything got set up and fired every time. I had the Strato II on an old manual Sunpak flash, using either a Mitros+ or the Odin as a transmitter, etc. Everything just worked.

The build quality is good, there are cables, accessories, carrying pouch, foot, and even a little clip-on diffuser. Everything feels solid. Definitely not ebay-grade Chinese knockoff territory.

I'm a little disappointed that there isn't a dome type diffuser that's compatible with these, at least not on the Phottix site. The provided clip-on one does a tiny bit of diffusion for direct flash, but it doesn't make the light go everywhere like the dome type. In any case, since Phottix sells dome diffusers for Canon/Nikon flashes, I expect they will eventually make one for their own. Also they have this thing:http://www.phottix.com/en/phottix-cloth-soft-flash-diffuser.html.

Overall, I'm pretty excited to get rid of all the PW's. I plan to use these at a party this Saturday, so I can report back with real-world findings.

Better than PocketWizards: No separate units to mess with
Worse than PocketWizards: No remote power adjustment for AlienBees. Power tweaking with the PW AC3 is quicker and more intuitive than any LCD.

Better than Canon: cheaper, provides remote second curtain, can trigger studio/manual strobes using cheap compatible triggers.


----------



## ScottyP (Nov 23, 2013)

And the Mitros+ lets you control the flash's telephoto zooms from 24-105 remotely. 

I got 3 of them delivered last week. They are really heavy and solid. It has been raining and I have been working kind of crazy hours so I have not had time to play with them much yet.


----------



## vlad (Nov 26, 2013)

First real-world experience was without issue. Still developing the muscle memory to quickly adjust mode and power remotely, but overall the system is simple and solid.


----------

